# Patio Tomato Garden



## PHRAG (Mar 24, 2007)

I must be a glutton for punishment trying to garden in the desert. We put these out at the beginning of February, and so far, I think we might be pulling it off...






Tomato plants before planting.





Tomato plants just after planting.





After two weeks.





After five weeks.





After eight weeks.





Bushy and blooming.





Fruits of our labor.















Enemies at the gate.


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2007)

nice tomatoes!..makes me hungry, im about to join the rabbits


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 24, 2007)

If I time it just right, I could probably have a nice fried rabbit and sliced tomato dinner. 

Mmmmmm...fried rabbit.


----------



## Heather (Mar 24, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> If I time it just right, I could probably have a nice fried rabbit and sliced tomato dinner.
> 
> Mmmmmm...fried rabbit.



I think I have a recipe for that.  

Mateos are looking fine!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2007)

Mmmm, fresh tomatoes...


----------



## the jive turkey (Mar 26, 2007)

Let me tell you about the rabbits in the valley..


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Apr 1, 2007)

If you want REALLY fine tomatos, they will need as much full (yes, even desert) sun as you can give them. Otherwise you will have way more green than red.


----------



## arcticshaun (Apr 1, 2007)

Are you trying to be cruel? I just started my tomato seeds yesterday and if all goes well I can put them outside mid-June for 24 hour sunshine. Hopefully seedlings work out as some are heirloom types (Purple Russian and Black Zebra) as opposed the nursery stock we get locally. Good luck, it looks like your on track for quite a harvest.

Shaun


----------



## blueovalgal (Apr 1, 2007)

Beautiful photos, plants, and tomatoes! I haven't gotten around to planting my seeds into the containers yet, but looking at your photos, I think I better make time and do it! Barbara


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 15, 2007)

UPDATE!

We have been harvesting red ripe tomatos for a week and a half. We are up to three cherries a day on average, and the stems are full all the way up to the top of the plants. The Early Girl is setting fruit the size of golfballs, and the beefsteak (yeah, you read that right) has fruit the size of baseballs on the lower branches. The two tallest plants stand 6' 3", making them taller than me.

The most dissapointing turnout so far has been the Patio variety. Go figure.  















Sweet Cherry





Early Girl





Beefsteak


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2007)

Are those sweet 100s? 
They all look great! Have you tasted one yet? : )


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 15, 2007)

I think the Cherry pictured is "Sweet Cherry 100," and heck yeah, I have tasted them. Soooooo good.


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> I think the Cherry pictured is "Sweet Cherry 100," and heck yeah, I have tasted them. Soooooo good.




yours? We've yet to see any that are ripe! oke:
Quit eating them, will ya?


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, if you've seen one ripe tomato, you have seen them all. I will take a photo of some on the plant tomorrow.

The difference is in the tasting. :drool:


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2007)

All you're showing are green. How are we to know you are actually ripening them??? SLOW DOWN! Let us all be jealous, won't you? Would you like me to send photos of the snowflakes today? I'd be happy to. Really.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 15, 2007)

I will think about what I can do to prove to you that the tomatos are ripening tonight while I eat some with dinner. : )


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2007)

Has anyone ever told you how much you... um...



Suck? Early spring tomato growing bastard.


----------

